# Why does uber tell people not to tip instead of staying neutral



## Farah (Sep 11, 2015)

I can understand not blatantly asking customers for a tip, as some other transportation and service companies do, but why does Uber go out of its way to tell customers not to tip? As a service job, it is accepted that some customers may give a tip and they can decide to do so themselves. By advertising that no tip is necessary, it is basically stopping customers who would normally tip from doing so, which I feel is unfair because Uber does not provide any bonuses or extra compensation. I once went to a non-gratuity salon and put the tip I was going to give the person back in my pocket because they told me not to tip. This is the same thing.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

You're right, but there's really nothing that you can do to change Uber policy. Your only recourse is to stop driving for a company that actively discourages tipping.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Why? It's an incentive to use the service.
At the same time it disincentivizes drivers from delivering their highest level of service.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Why? It's an incentive to use the service.
> At the same time it disincentivizes drivers from delivering their highest level of service.


Not so sure about that. Tipping usually occurs at the end of the ride. Drivers put their best foot forward hoping that there may be a tip in their future. If Uber adds a tipping option to the app, drivers will get complacent knowing that a tip, while not guaranteed, is highly likely.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Speaking for myself, if Uber tips were common I would do more to increase the likelyhood of a larger tip. 

Like most, when I started I assumed if I put out for the passengers it would be worth the effort. Like all, I soon realized that it didn't happen as expected. 

Now I have no incentive to deliver a next level of service.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber wants to be ubiquitous, they want their app on every phone. Via that app, they have access to a person's personal data and as the God's view story goes, the have the ability to recognize patterned behavior. All that is extremely value, more so I'd guess than the actual rides, Uber loses money on those terms.

Uber wants a riders experience to be as casual as can be, no tipping helps them create the illusion of a very easy experience without any kind of sense of intrusion. They seem to use the non tip mantra help create a kind of seamlessness of experience, they do not seem to want their passengers to need to think, for whatever reason. Tipping a driver, that requires being thoughtful, they discourage that. Look at how most pax vote, their vote is more repreentative of a reaction than it is thinking often enough. 

So, my guess, is like all things Uber, the staunch effort to create a no tip environment is about power and control through illusion based on corporate need/greed.

As far as "Now I have no incentive to deliver a next level of service." Uber's rate structure is so screwed up and manipulative, the prices surg, but the surges can be tough to actually get a pax at. Drivers and pax try to game or manipulate the system. Given all that, why wouldn't tipping be an issue too? Tipping really isn't the biggest issue here, price as a function of desperation is at the root. 

There is no single fix, there simple needs to be wide ranging reform which really can not happen while TMan is there, he is beyond reform.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber does not tell people to NOT tip, they simply say it "is not necessary".
Unfortunately for drivers, when Uber tells their riders what they want to hear, some internalize "not necessary" to mean "it is a felony to tip an Uber driver".

A tip is never "necessary", the very nature of a tip is voluntary.

It is not necessary to tip your waiter/waitress/server
It is not necessary to tip your bartender
It is not necessary to tip your stripper
It is not necessary to tip your taxi cab driver

However, people tip those types of services because it is expected of them. _Put a sign on a table at a restaurant "tipping is not necessary" and 90+% of diners will stiff the server._

I've had passengers ask me: "We're allowed to tip you?"
I ask them; "who's stopping you? It's just us here in my car" Still no tip, they've been told it's "not necessary" and they're sticking to it.

The passengers that tip me are not bartenders, strippers, and servers. The passengers that tip me are casual Uber users that rarely need a ride - their car is sick for a short time and they appreciate that I arrived in 4 minutes, my car is clean, music is playing very softly, and I carried the conversation.

Lyft riders consistently tip a dollar or two from the app. Uber riders consistently say "thanks" and get out without a second thought of a tip.

Uber drives this behavior with the innocuous statement of "not necessary". Duh, it's NEVER necessary, but it absolutely should be expected by the nature of the service we provide.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Pax are led by Uber to believe the gratuity is somehow built into the fare. That is the reason for using that particular language, the idea that tipping isnt "necessary". That is not the typical language used to describe the tipping culture in the food restaurant industry for example. Tipping within that industry is said to be at the discretion of the customer. It is clear that servers earn less than minimum.

Uber creates an illusion of high hourly wages for their drivers reflective of gross receipts for the day divided by time worked. Nothing is taken out.

The claim that tipping is not necessary is unique to Uber and entirely different from other examples for the reason that tips are said to be included in the fare and that is not factual. It is the reason for their use of the phrase "not necessary" It is a meaningful distinction.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

3 words.
Because they can.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're right, but there's really nothing that you can do to change Uber policy. Your only recourse is to stop driving for a company that actively discourages tipping.


you're right you can't change uber policy but as an ic you can change your policy. for instance i don't provide bottled water anymore, i don't accept trips 10 minutes out, i don't open the door anymore or help with luggage. according to uber policy this is not a service. uber does not care about providing riders quality service.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I only open doors at a hospital or if the person looks like they really need it or deserve it. No water, only mints. I have a dashcam with interior monitoring. 

I just sell my story and sometimes it works out. That's all you gotta do...granted my story works that I'm a veteran, looking for real work, losing my house, and so on...i get at least one $20 tip a week, and average a tip from 1/3 of riders. 

I also listen and give advice to some of the younger kids which I get tips from all age ranges, even college kids.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Next time water, mints or cord are requested: "Oh didn't you hear? Water is not necessary."


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm new 60 trips in now. The pax have no clue and think its absolutely the norm to not tip.
I never expect one but may adjust my ratings system. I've been tipped 3 times in 60+ trips.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I switched to Lyft on Sunday this past week, and now that it's Thursday, I've got 96% acceptance, 30 hours on line, and will have 10 "busy hours" by Saturday noon. 

That will put me at 90% for the balance of the weekend.

I am already 50% OVER my average Uber earnings at this point in the week, and if the week is any indication of the weekend, I should be about double what I normally get from Uber. 

Now I only turn on the Uber app when I'm far from home and need some rides to help me get back.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Picked up my $100 uber bonus, now in process with lyft for the $500. Awaiting background check and looking forward.to it.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I had a pax tell me the other day " I saw a 20% tip on my receipt" I said show it to me... He couldn't find it.. He tipped my 5 Bucks.. He seemed really surprised by my answer .. " Tip is NOT INCLUDED IN THE FARE" So who has taking a dummy ride and verified this ? I simple haven't needed to use as Uber.. But I may soon just to see if there is a TIP INCLUDED IN MY FARE..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> It is not necessary to tip your waiter/waitress/server
> It is not necessary to tip your bartender
> It is not necessary to tip your stripper
> It is not necessary to tip your taxi cab driver


Maybe THAT'S the sign to put up. Started by
"No need to tip with Uber"
"Tipping is not necessary with Uber"

Then repeat the same with other TIPPED professions.

That would point out how silly it is to assume "not necessary" or "no need" to tip means you shouldn't.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Uber does not tell people to NOT tip, they simply say it "is not necessary".
> Unfortunately for drivers, when Uber tells their riders what they want to hear, some internalize "not necessary" to mean "it is a felony to tip an Uber driver".
> 
> A tip is never "necessary", the very nature of a tip is voluntary.
> ...


Wrong


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

80sDude said:


> I had a pax tell me the other day " I saw a 20% tip on my receipt" I said show it to me....


I had someone I picked up in the Deerfield area who tried telling me the same thing. His total fare was less than $5. I told him I would get $3.20 out of that....before expenses and asked him "What part of that is the tip?" He couldn't give me a straight answer....and of course he didn't tip me.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Farah said:


> I can understand not blatantly asking customers for a tip, as some other transportation and service companies do, but why does Uber go out of its way to tell customers not to tip? As a service job, it is accepted that some customers may give a tip and they can decide to do so themselves. By advertising that no tip is necessary, it is basically stopping customers who would normally tip from doing so, which I feel is unfair because Uber does not provide any bonuses or extra compensation. I once went to a non-gratuity salon and put the tip I was going to give the person back in my pocket because they told me not to tip. This is the same thing.


_Well not onlt that but Uber Drivers make anywhere between 90k to 100k / year or so people are led to believe... So they look at you like you should be the one giving them a tip because Uber is creating so MANY GREAT opportunities for so many people ... They also believe that you're making 35 dollars / hours just for signing on ... In brief Uber has put so many lies out there that the last thing on 99% of your pax's mind is to actually show you a little appreciation in the form of a little cash tip. _


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Most riders think you are being paid more than $3 for a $5 ride. They really think that you get paid whats advertised... you know $35/hr driving for Uber crap. Ive only been able to barely get 1 ride in one hour and they are typically $5.00


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Most riders think you are being paid more than $3 for a $5 ride. They really think that you get paid whats advertised... you know $35/hr driving for Uber crap. Ive only been able to barely get 1 ride in one hour and they are typically $5.00


are you in on the strike?


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

jrboy said:


> are you in on the strike?


Theres a strike? lol


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Theres a strike? lol


you mean you didn't know. "uber freedom" on facebook. yes we are finally standing up to uber and it's corrupt policies


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you mean you didn't know. "uber freedom" on facebook. yes we are finally standing up to uber and it's corrupt policies


I just read about it. There's a lot of people that dont know about this.... yes FB is used by a lot.... but not all shared posts are seen.

Standing up to Uber huh?.. Yes, I saw the thread on here where Uber drivers stand up to evil Uber by threatening other drivers with fake pings, cancellations and what not.... Drivers are being forced into the strike by other drivers who threaten to mess with their income by use of cancellations and fake pings... awesome plan...


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> I just read about it. There's a lot of people that dont know about this.... yes FB is used by a lot.... but not all shared posts are seen.
> 
> Standing up to Uber huh?.. Yes, I saw the thread on here where Uber drivers stand up to evil Uber by threatening other drivers with fake pings, cancellations and what not.... Drivers are being forced into the strike by other drivers who threaten to mess with their income by use of cancellations and fake pings... awesome plan...


you have the right not to join. just trying to inform you.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you have the right not to join. just trying to inform you.


I know. Thank you. I looked it up because you mentioned it. I was very entertained reading those comments lol


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

you're welcome. good luck with everything.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> I know. Thank you. I looked it up because you mentioned it. I was very entertained reading those comments lol


chi1cabby posted a poll on the topic:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uberstrike-media-coverage-poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment.37959/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Standing up to Uber huh?.. Yes, I saw the thread on here where Uber drivers stand up to evil Uber by threatening other drivers with fake pings, cancellations and what not.... Drivers are being forced into the strike by other drivers who threaten to mess with their income by use of cancellations and fake pings... awesome plan...

















Gota love this kid.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Because tip culture is "if everyone else does it, I have to do it too", in other words, it is a mandatory mental exercise and an extra step of figuring out the new real price of the service, in our culture. Sure, nothing will happen if you don't, but a lot of people are superstitious and believe they'll have bad karma or something. So by Uber saying not only is it ok not to tip, but as far as actively discouraging it, they are standing behind the customer who really does not want to. That's just my little theory. Plus, Uber gets nothing from the tip, so what do they have to gain from encouraging it? Nothing, in fact, they only stand to lose since the more rides that happen on Uber, the more Uber makes. In a society that I think is tired of paying mandatory gratuities, this makes Uber seem all the more "awesome". Great, I say, but how about increase the min fare to $10? Then we can all be happy. Because truth is, the customer could really care less about you and your financial situation. They couldn't care less that you would love to have cash in hand every day to make your life a lot easier.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Because truth is, the customer could really care less about you and your financial situation. They couldn't care less that you would love to have cash in hand every day to make your life a lot easier.


Very true... many riders wouldn't care if an immigrant toddler was under the hood of your car sweating his undeveloped nuts off while powering your car with multiple sewing machines as he produces Coco's entire line of Licious Clothing for pennies a crate... it's simply not in their DNA to give a ****.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Because tip culture is "if everyone else does it, I have to do it too", in other words, it is a mandatory mental exercise and an extra step of figuring out the new real price of the service, in our culture. Sure, nothing will happen if you don't, but a lot of people are superstitious and believe they'll have bad karma or something. So by Uber saying not only is it ok not to tip, but as far as actively discouraging it, they are standing behind the customer who really does not want to. That's just my little theory. Plus, Uber gets nothing from the tip, so what do they have to gain from encouraging it? Nothing, in fact, they only stand to lose since the more rides that happen on Uber, the more Uber makes. In a society that I think is tired of paying mandatory gratuities, this makes Uber seem all the more "awesome". Great, I say, but how about increase the min fare to $10? Then we can all be happy. Because truth is, the customer could really care less about you and your financial situation. They couldn't care less that you would love to have cash in hand every day to make your life a lot easier.


Uber wants the riding experience to be completely non-taxing and brainless. Casual in every way. They want the actual ride to be free of any and all thought of payment.

"truth is, the customer could really care less about you and your financial situation" That is not always the case. It is somewhat dependent upon their sense of need at the time of they want to get somewhere. Drivers see the best at their best. The best at their worst. They see the worst at both their best and worst. there are plenty of people who express concern over the exploitation of workers. Wallmart is a place that has taken much criticism. I don't shop there. Amazon is another company with a poor track record in terms of how they treat their employees. A good friend of mine used to buy tons of stuff from Amazon until the New York times piece came out the other month. Amazon brags about being tremendous taskmasters. My friend doesn't buy from Amazon.

The brilliant thing about Uber is that they are able to focus and key on the times when pax are most desperate to get home. The model may not in fact be sustainable, but they get the job done when uncertainty is high. Drivers pay the price by way of a lack of sympathy for their struggles partly as a result It isn't that people don't care about a driver's struggles, they simply don't want tosee it in a light that cause force them to give up the service on moral grounds. It is far easier and more congruent to buy into the lie that all drivers, and not just those in up and coming markets make 90K or better a year.

It is a similar principal that many drivers use to dismiss the need to inform their insurance company of their activities - If they don't go their at all, they wont be challenged.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Uber wants the riding experience to be completely non-taxing and brainless. Casual in every way. They want the actual ride to be free of any and all thought of payment.
> 
> "truth is, the customer could really care less about you and your financial situation" That is not always the case. It is somewhat dependent upon their sense of need at the time of they want to get somewhere. Drivers see the best at their best. The best at their worst. They see the worst at both their best and worst. there are plenty of people who express concern over the exploitation of workers. Wallmart is a place that has taken much criticism. I don't shop there. Amazon is another company with a poor track record in terms of how they treat their employees. A good friend of mine used to buy tons of stuff from Amazon until the New York times piece came out the other month. Amazon brags about being tremendous taskmasters. My friend doesn't buy from Amazon.
> 
> ...


All Uber has ever stated, was they wanted it to be cashless & convenient.
Yet Lyft is closer to that model than Uber. If a person wants to leave a tip with Lyft, they can, IN THE APP.. conveniently AFTER they left the pressure of being in the car with the driver... leaving it entirely up to the rider whether they wanted to give a tip or not.

How much we make barely crosses the rider's mind, unless for a brief moment, they slip away from their own universe and try to make small talk long enough to come to that question.
Then yes, they did not ask the question to really KNOW the answer... as you say, "_they don't want to really go there_".
And when given a real answer, most riders slowly recoil back into the darkness of the back seat, to return to their own universe because they have heard too much... far more than they wanted to hear.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Farah said:


> I can understand not blatantly asking customers for a tip, as some other transportation and service companies do, but why does Uber go out of its way to tell customers not to tip? As a service job, it is accepted that some customers may give a tip and they can decide to do so themselves. By advertising that no tip is necessary, it is basically stopping customers who would normally tip from doing so, which I feel is unfair because Uber does not provide any bonuses or extra compensation. I once went to a non-gratuity salon and put the tip I was going to give the person back in my pocket because they told me not to tip. This is the same thing.


Because they were asked too often, rider feedback was questioning the lack of a stance on tipping from Uber. They picked the path of least resistance and decided to rebrand the tipping question into, 'tipping not necessary, cashless transaction. Makes them more hi tech. This of course is just a front for the fact that they are saving a ton of money of the credit transaction fees that would be paid on the thousands of digital tips


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> All Uber has ever stated, was they wanted it to be cashless & convenient.
> Yet Lyft is closer to that model than Uber. If a person wants to leave a tip with Lyft, they can, IN THE APP.. conveniently AFTER they left the pressure of being in the car with the driver... leaving it entirely up to the rider whether they wanted to give a tip or not.
> 
> How much we make barely crosses the rider's mind, unless for a brief moment, they slip away from their own universe and try to make small talk long enough to come to that question.
> ...


 LMAO


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have had this conversation with pax. I tell them "IF there were a sign on the table at Ruth's Chris that said: 'tipping not required', would anyone tip their server?" They all agree that no one would tip under those conditions.

I turned off Uber and drive only for Lyft. What I have lost are pain in the ass entitled little ***** pax's that want a 3 mile ride to their BFF for $2.76 fare.
Lyft pax want a conversation, a ride to the airport, and to give me a big fat tip for my wit and wisdom.

Uber off, profit up.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber wants the riding experience to be completely non-taxing and brainless. Casual in every way.


if this is true then why are pax rating drivers? that takes thought. uber wants us to be rated but not tipped.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

we cannot allow uber to keep playing us like this. we provide the service. uber should not be telling pax not to tip us for that service. it's time we take a stand!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber wants the riding experience to be completely non-taxing and brainless. Casual in every way. They want the actual ride to be free of any and all thought of payment.


Uber staff were telling new drivers in Austin today that they could accept tips ... though they couldn't solicit for tips. *I used to get tips from 30-40% of my riders ... before Uber lowered the Select rates; now I get a lower class of rider ... and less tips


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Uber staff were telling new drivers in Austin today that they could accept tips ... though they couldn't solicit for tips. *I used to get tips from 30-40% of my riders ... before Uber lowered the Select rates; now I get a lower class of rider ... and less tips


yes! this strike is already working. little by little uber will have no choice but to give in and do whats right. if they can accept tips, pretty soon uber will stop telling pax not to give tips. i can't get tips if people are told not to tip. uber wins. *** that! uber off!


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

Farah said:


> I can understand not blatantly asking customers for a tip, as some other transportation and service companies do, but why does Uber go out of its way to tell customers not to tip? As a service job, it is accepted that some customers may give a tip and they can decide to do so themselves. By advertising that no tip is necessary, it is basically stopping customers who would normally tip from doing so, which I feel is unfair because Uber does not provide any bonuses or extra compensation. I once went to a non-gratuity salon and put the tip I was going to give the person back in my pocket because they told me not to tip. This is the same thing.


Put a little sign on the back of ur seat that says "I am not allowed to take tips. Please make sure you didn't drop any money on the floor before leaving, Especially if you enjoyed the ride"


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Well not onlt that but Uber Drivers make anywhere between 90k to 100k / year or so people are led to believe... So they look at you like you should be the one giving them a tip because Uber is creating so MANY GREAT opportunities for so many people ... They also believe that you're making 35 dollars / hours just for signing on ... In brief Uber has put so many lies out there that the last thing on 99% of your pax's mind is to actually show you a little appreciation in the form of a little cash tip. _


Wut these geniuses are actually doing by giving riders such low rates & then telling them not to tip is giving the impression that drivers are some type of servant robot & should be treated as such, hence the low ratings for nothing. Then taking the $1 "safe ride fee" is like a slap in the face basically forcing u to tip corporate. INSANE.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure if it was said yet in this thread as I am not going to read all the posts, but the answer as to why Uber tells it riders not to tip instead of being neutral is *because it is a way for them to lower the price point of the service without impacting their bottom line.* It only impacts the drivers, so in essence *it is a way for them to lower the price point to the consumer that is 100% on the back of the drivers. *

It's that simple. There is no other reason. And as a driver, you are supporting 100% this lowering of the price to ride with Uber. If that doesn't make you mad, I don't know what will.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Uber staff were telling new drivers in Austin today that they could accept tips ... though they couldn't solicit for tips. *I used to get tips from 30-40% of my riders ... before Uber lowered the Select rates; now I get a lower class of rider ... and less tips


That isn't anything new is it? I thought the policy they encouraged expected drivers to first tell pax they didn't need to tip the first time they were offered. If the pax still wanted to leave a tip, Uber said something along the lines of: ("if they offer a second time, by all means accept the tip, you earned it."

The protocol you mention sounds inline with what I have heard all along.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> if this is true then why are pax rating drivers? that takes thought. uber wants us to be rated but not tipped.


Very simple. It allows pax to have an outlet for their frustrations if need be, without the need for connecting those pax with an actual human. It allows pax to feel empowered. Some people like to feel they have punitive power, which Uber then uses to its advantage.

The peer to peer rating system is pretty much worthless in terms of function. In my opinion, from what I have been able to glean, it enables pax to feel as if their is someone listening to their gripes. Uber uses it to control many of their drivers, Uber takes advantage of the uncertainty associated with the way pax evaluate them.

In turn, well, have you read on here some of the personal metrics individual drivers use to rate pax? There is zero uniformity or standard. The drivers none the less use it to punish pax for non tipping (Uber tells them tips are included), drivers dock pax for all kinds of trivial bullshit. Mostly, they use it to blow off steam which I suppose is fine. That doesn't mean any of it means a thing.

As a taxi driver, you can be a big ****** of a pax, a no tipper, shitty call, I'll still run your ass to where it needs to go and curse you under my breath over coffee. Just don't get verbally abusive, threaten violence or tell me you buddy 20 miles away is going to pay for the ride. That's about it.

Just because a driver or a pax had a problem with one particular person doesn't mean much. Are there difficult people out there? Hell yes, but I give people the benefit of the doubt and the opportunity to piss me off.

To answer your question more directly: rating a driver does not take thought at all. I pax can rate you completely drunk out of their minds. They can rate you whatever they want without putting the least bit of thought behind it at all. For many, how a pax rates a driver may be more representative of a reaction than actual thought.

That's my best guess anyway.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> yes! this strike is already working. little by little uber will have no choice but to give in and do whats right. if they can accept tips, pretty soon uber will stop telling pax not to give tips. i can't get tips if people are told not to tip. uber wins. *** that! uber off!


How is that protocol different? WHen have they ever said a driver couldn't accept tips? It has always been drivers couldn't solicit and were encouraged to mention tips aren't required in response to the first offer. After all that bullshit, you take the money.

Before you start ascribing certain things to the strike, which hasn't happened yet, allow yourself to observe a bit.....


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Because truth is, the customer could really care less about you and your financial situation. They couldn't care less that you would love to have cash in hand every day to make your life a lot easier.





KeJorn said:


> Very true... many riders wouldn't care if an immigrant toddler was under the hood of your car sweating his undeveloped nuts off while powering your car with multiple sewing machines as he produces Coco's entire line of Licious Clothing for pennies a crate... it's simply not in their DNA to give a ****.


You're both wrong, passengers are either ignorant or give no thought about it.
How often do you think about the people that used to build your car being replaced by a automated robotic in the car manufacturer, I'm guessing not until I mentioned it. Same applies here, if you have a flyer posted on the back of your passenger seat stating something such as:

"Uber takes 20% of this trip from the total amount you pay, tip is not included and this is before the out of pocket expense for gas."
Short to the point and informative.
Oh and most passengers will care.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> How is that protocol different? WHen have they ever said a driver couldn't accept tips? It has always been drivers couldn't solicit and were encouraged to mention tips aren't required in response to the first offer. After all that bullshit, you take the money.
> 
> Before you start ascribing certain things to the strike, which hasn't happened yet, allow yourself to observe a bit.....


you must learn to read in it's context. it was a reply to what ziggy commented about uber stating to drivers in austin that they could get tips. duh.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you mus
> 
> t learn to read in it's context. it was a reply to what ziggy commented about uber tating to drivers in austin that they could get tips. duh.


That isn't part of the standard schpeal? Don't ask, mention it isn't necessary, offered again accept, you earned it kind of thing. I would have assumed if asked, that is their standard response. How much info do these reps ever offer? Doesn't sound significant or special.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Very simple. It allows pax to have an outlet for their frustrations if need be, without the need for connecting those pax with an actual human. It allows pax to feel empowered. Some people like to feel they have punitive power, which Uber then uses to its advantage.
> 
> The peer to peer rating system is pretty much worthless in terms of function. In my opinion, from what I have been able to glean, it enables pax to feel as if their is someone listening to their gripes. Uber uses it to control many of their drivers, Uber takes advantage of the uncertainty associated with the way pax evaluate them.
> 
> ...


i understand why uber does it. yes uber is corrupt but you're missing the point. you said that uber doesn't want pax to tip because uber wants the experience for pax to be brainless. that pax don't have to think... well uber allows pax to rate. my point is uber should allow pax to tip us for our service. it takes thought to rate, as much as it would take thought to tip. true that a pax can rate me drunk out of their minds, and they do, but in the same way, a drunk can tip me drunk out of their minds. it's still a thought.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That isn't part of the standard schpeal? Don't ask, mention it isn't necessary, offered again accept, you earned it kind of thing. I would have assumed if asked, that is their standard response. How much info do these reps ever offer? Doesn't sound significant or special.


i know thats why i stated that once again uber wins. they are deceptive in their wording. just like the $1 srf fee. "does not affect driver pay". uber off!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber said something along the lines of: ("if they offer a second time, by all means accept the tip, you earned it."


Uber staff in Austin weren't even mentioning the "if they offer a 2nd time crap" ... they were emphatically telling new drivers it's okay for them to accept tips. *granted it's just a nuance difference; and until they add a "Tip Option" into the app like they do for UberTaxi ... it's unlikely that many drivers will see tips


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Uber staff in Austin weren't even mentioning the "if they offer a 2nd time crap" ... they were emphatically telling new drivers it's okay for them to accept tips. *granted it's just a nuance difference; and until they add a "Tip Option" into the app like they do for UberTaxi ... it's unlikely that many drivers will see tips


right, because uber is still telling pax to not tip us for our service.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Uber staff in Austin weren't even mentioning the "if they offer a 2nd time crap" ... they were emphatically telling new drivers it's okay for them to accept tips. *granted it's just a nuance difference; and until they add a "Tip Option" into the app like they do for UberTaxi ... it's unlikely that many drivers will see tips


Nuanced for sure. I wouldn't have as much problem with Uber telling pax that tipping isn't required so long as they leave it plain as day that there is no gratuity included within the structure of the fare. As things stand, they determine the rate schedule and policy. That should not give them to post a false claim such as tips being accounted for. Not cool.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> You're both wrong, passengers are either ignorant or give no thought about it.
> How often do you think about the people that used to build your car being replaced by a automated robotic in the car manufacturer, I'm guessing not until I mentioned it. Same applies here, if you have a flyer posted on the back of your passenger seat stating something such as:
> 
> "Uber takes 20% of this trip from the total amount you pay, tip is not included and this is before the out of pocket expense for gas."
> ...


actually I've thought about it a lot, now that you ask. did you know all AMG engines have a signature of the builder since they are hand built, and some customers actually request certain builders? this is from a 2015 GLA45:


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> actually I've thought about it a lot, now that you ask. did you know all AMG engines have a signature of the builder since they are hand built, and some customers actually request certain builders? this is from a 2015 GLA45:


So you drive a Mercedes to uber?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> So you drive a Mercedes to uber?


No, just proving you wrong. Although I wouldn't mind it. If my full time job is going to be in a car, might as well be a nice one. Will that make you mad?


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> So you drive a Mercedes to uber?





itsablackmarket said:


> No, just proving you wrong. Although I wouldn't mind it. If my full time job is going to be in a car, might as well be a nice one. Will that make you mad?





itsablackmarket said:


> No, I'm just educated. I drive a Toyota for Uber. If they increase the rates, then sure, I'll drive a Mercedes. The pax will deserve it if they're paying for it.


Question for you....what does being educated have to do with driving a Mercedes for Uber?

You would drive a Mercedes for UberX? Since I know you drive UberX, and uber does not allow Toyota cars for UberBlack. Pretty risky knowing the kind of riders that we sometimes get driving UberX.
Me, personally would like to drive an Acura for UberX, and the car is more for me than passengers. I totally agree with you on the part if I'm going to be in the car that many hours might as well be a nice car.I drive full time as well.

Why would your driving a nice car make me Mad?


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Uber staff in Austin weren't even mentioning the "if they offer a 2nd time crap" ... they were emphatically telling new drivers it's okay for them to accept tips. *granted it's just a nuance difference; _*and until they add a "Tip Option" into the app like they do for UberTaxi*_ ... it's unlikely that many drivers will see tips


I wonder why they have a tip option for UberTaxi and not UberX? Seems odd.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> Why would your driving a nice car make me Mad?


Nice cars make everyone mad. Especially me. As soon as I think I'm growing out of it, I see a really nice car that I wish was mine. I'm a full fledged materialist and proud.


----------



## Edddelos (Sep 29, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> Why would your driving a nice car make me Mad?





itsablackmarket said:


> Nice cars make everyone mad. Especially me. As soon as I think I'm growing out of it, I see a really nice car that I wish was mine. I'm a full fledged materialist and proud.


Nice cars don't make me mad or jealous. If a person can afford it good for them or you. Their are cars that do make me smile and say thats nice.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Edddelos said:


> I wonder why they have a tip option for UberTaxi and not UberX? Seems odd


Some BS about ... people expect to tip cabbies. Which means Uber doesn't realize that cabbies keep all the meter fares after they pay their lease ... or more likely Uber management just doesn't give a crap (more likely)


----------



## Jwhit16 (Aug 10, 2015)

I try to drive for Lyft over Uber for this reason. I have both apps on my phone, and in Seattle where I drive it is easier to get passengers on Uber. For this reason the majority of my rides are through Uber, but in any scenario where I have a choice I go with Lyft.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got an email from Uber yesterday, here in Indianapolis, not only are new drivers only getting 75% of the fare, but Uber just doubled their "trust and safety" tip to $2.10

They were sure to mention in the email that this change "won't affect the driver's pay".

Uber is off, Lyft is on. I did my one Uber ride yesterday, and won't do another one until after Halloween. (Of course that one Uber ride was a pain in the ass to remind me not to use that app)

I'm making more money, and have fewer *****y customers. I get 100% of the fare, that's right... 100% for jumping through all three of Lyfts ridiculously easy hurdles I get a 20% bonus that is exactly the same value as the Lyft commission.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Put a large jar in your car for tips. I have one in plain view up front with me. I have no sign or explanation.... just a jar crammed half full of dollar bills, and a couple fives and tens. I seed the jar myself before I start driving. My tips have gone up considerably since I started doing this.


----------

